# comfort a mom's fears



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

My son will be attending the Texas Culinary Academy, Le Cordon Bleu Progam. this is good. But being a mom I can't help but worry about how he will adjust to Austin, living away from home for the first time, and how he will be able to handle the school. In high school, he worked hard, got good grades and could have gone to Texas A&M, but his passion is cooking and really wanted to go to this school.....

Can anyone shed some light on what I can expect as a parent? any words of comfort out there????? From another parent or student???

many thanks in advance.


----------



## justin belcher (Jun 19, 2007)

It's completely natural to be worried, but he will be fine. The transition from HS life to college life is certainly a big jump, but it's one of those fight-or-flight mechanisms and he will adjust very quickly (and probably really surprise you how well he handles it).

As a mother, you can pretty much expect one of two things: either he will be very busy and it will seem like he doesn't have much time to stay in touch, or he will get a little homesick his first year and you'll see him home on weekends often. Either way don't try to take it personally, and support him as he's finding his own grounding as it's a pretty tough adjustment without insecurity from the homefront.

The nice thing about culinary school is that he'll be working... a lot. Compared to some college majors, his free time will be a lot slimmer and he'll really have to put a lot of effort into his studies to be successful. On the whole that'll have the benefit of keeping him out of trouble (and the distractions of college like games, booze, women, and that oh-so-comfy bed at 8am). 

In short, there's nothing wrong with being a little worried for him but just be there for him to support him, try hard not to micromanage his activities (he needs to grow his own wings here), and enjoy watching your boy grow into a man. Plus you'll have great food to look forward to on holidays, so it's really a win-win. =)


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Littlemama,

As a mother of 3 who has been down this road, I can say it's normal to worry (what mother doesn't), but it's also part of the process of "fledging the nest." My 3 all attended and graduated from Universities (one lived at home while attending local state Univ., one lived in dorms at local private Univ., and the third attended Univ about 400 miles from home). They all started out spending quite a bit of time around home, but as they adjusted and got involved in school stuff, we saw less and less of them until they were home for holidays, etc.

Justin's comments are spot-on too...enjoy watching your young man pursue his passion, and you'll be reaping the benefits for years to come! :smiles:

Feel free to PM me if you would like to "chat" some more...

Cheers,

Micki


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

oh, that is soo sweet Pastry Maven, I may take you up on that invite. these next few months are going to be tough.

I am so glad that he is able to go to this school.
I am so glad that he WANTS to go to school......

but I will be loosing a farm hand...(that is the selfish side)
I will be loosing a good good boy.....letting him grow up to be a man....no doubt.. another child of mine leaving the nest...more than I can bear right now.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

ro be honest... making a switch from HS to culinary school was not that great a change. I also attended a LCB program, my real revelation came when I went from culinary school to a "regular" college.

He will be just fine, just encourage him to always show up to class on time every day, I had the misfortune of seeing so many students pay top dollar for culinary school and then just not show up for class.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Littlemama,

Your son will be just fine if he's anything like my daughter. And if you're anything like me, you'll be a mess when he leaves... I was so incredibly sad when she left for college. I surprised myself at how sad I was. (I heard later that I was something of a legend in her dorm when we dropped her off. Who knew that the sound of choking sobs carries down corridors?) After a few weeks, I felt better, and by her second year, I actually looked forward to the end of semester break. They grow up so much once they go away to school. My youngest is going to be a junior in HS this year, and I am already feeling a little depressed about him leaving for college. He also works in my catering business, so he'll be doubley missed!


----------



## toocuterose (Jul 8, 2007)

it will be ok...i was totally terrified when i first left home...but then i loved it...he will adjust...and he'll prolly call a lot as he first moves...


----------



## littlemama (Jun 19, 2007)

well one week down and many more to go. he got a blowout on the front tire of his bicycle and needs a little cash for groceries next week....other than that he is doing well. He misses home but he is having a very good time being independent. School is doing well. he will be having a major test this monday in his sanitation class. then I assume that things will start to pick up.

thank you all for helping calm my fears. It is not easy leaving your baby in a strange town to fend for himself. He sounds happy and seems to be doing fine.

thank you all.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

soudns like fun. 

I rmeember hwen i first start. that was 6 months ago and I got 6 months left not eve. it will fly by


----------

